# Re-birth of a Primato



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

I had long wanted a Primato, and never found one.

I had a Guerciotti EL/OS which was an absoolute dream of a bike,but I lost it in a fire at one of the LBS's in my area.

Lucky for me, shortly thereafter, a Primato in my size appeared on eBay and I set out, not to bid for it, but to buy it. 

The seller would not ship outside the lower 48 so I prevailed on a friend to take delivery of it for me, which he kindly did and I have now had an opportunity to see the frame for the first time myself. I bought it in April.

Honestly, it is better than I had hoped for. Why the seller had put a plastic fork on it is beyond me, but luckliy he had kept the original fork.

So I got the frame, an Easton plastic fork and King headset, as well as the original De Rosa fork and an Athena headset.

I will be putting the De Rosa fork back on and building it with mostly NOS Chorus 9 Speed parts that I have been collecting.

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, I thought you'd be happy with that one. I'm still looking for one, but now I can't have a red one! That makes it a bit tougher.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

You're making me homesick!! (TOMORROW!!)
You and I need to take camera lessons from Zmud.
Great bike tho, I got to hold the frame in my very hands at Zmud's and lust was borne instantly.

b21


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

Sunny day in the shade , no flash . I love the frame . The fork looks carbon to me . Where do you get a plastic fork ?????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

PinarelloFan said:


> Sunny day in the shade , no flash . I love the frame . The fork looks carbon to me . Where do you get a plastic fork ?????????


Plastic Immulsion = carbon fibre.

Same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

The bike is pretty much all together now. Had a few moments - couldn't dial in the spacing on the chainring - BB axle too long.

Took it out, I had a Centaur Crankset and Italian BB here so put those in.

Right now having trouble dialing in the shiftmate - other than that it's done.

The Coppi is mostly put together as well. That was more of a challenge as I forgot to bring a pin spanner or BB wrench with me (!?).

The guy at the local Bike shop lent me his pin spanners for the afternoon, a plumber's basin wrench does a good job doubling for the BB lock ring wrench.

I have lots of rims to start slathering glue on now.

Went out to the dog park tonite so didn't get finished.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a very nice bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats TMB......great to see you find a worthy replacement after losing such a great bike! Keep us posted on the build and subsequent test ride!


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i love that fork!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, barring cables slipping and what not, ready to ride.

The GL 330 wheel set is still not glued so right now the wheels are Ultegra/Open Pro clinchers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

And the next project!!!

Columbus Genius tubing, triple butted tubing, freakishly light.

Should be fun.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> And the next project!!!
> 
> Columbus Genius tubing, triple butted tubing, freakishly light.
> 
> Should be fun.


It's light because it's missing half the parts!

I thought maybe you'd try that crankset I had left over from Mrs Z's De Rosa on yours?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

TMB, turn on your AZ phone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> It's light because it's missing half the parts!
> 
> I thought maybe you'd try that crankset I had left over from Mrs Z's De Rosa on yours?


I thought I had told you this one. I forgot to bring either a pin spanner or bb wrench. I ordered both but in the interim I had this Centaur bb and crank znd the tool to install them.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Does b21 have one? I left *some* tools at my place, maybe a pin spanner, not sure what else. You are welcome to them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Does b21 have one? I left *some* tools at my place, maybe a pin spanner, not sure what else. You are welcome to them.


I would be very surprised if B21 had either a pin spanner or a BB lockring wrench. I don't think his memory goes back to adjustable BB's.

Haven't heard from him yet!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm off to tour the Tour of Pain.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

TMB what email address are you using?? i have been emailing your blackberry


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> TMB what email address are you using?? i have been emailing your blackberry


Sorry, use either gmail or mac.com.

I bet your messages have been going to my work address and I turn off the sync to that when I'm on vacation.

Took the De Rosa out this morning, good thing we weren't riding. Although the shifting worked fine on the stand there were clear "issues" on the road.


----------

